# new catback option for the v10 S6



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

The catback for the project car has been completed and installed.


3.0 inch O.D.

Tuned to work with maximum efficiency when paired with custom headers

Can be adapted to work with stock exhaust manifolds

HJS 100 cell cats with vbands

RS style oval tips


















The final design may include minor changes.

More pics in my project thread...
http://audirevolution.net/forum/index.php?topic=3145.0


----------

